# Poem for Carol (and all others who have lost a friend)



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

When I lost Spencer my vet gave me a couple of books on grieving. I found this poem so moving, I wanted to share. Short and beautiful. The author is Michael Joseph. I hope you find comfort in these simple words.


....I shall see beauty
but none to match your living grace.
I shall hear music
but none as sweet as the droning song
with which you loved me.
I shall fill my days
but I shall not, cannot forget.
Sleep soft, dear friend.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Janis, this is so appropriate, as I just kissed my friend Katie goodbye an hour ago. She was a 13-year-old golden who I rescued for my neighbors when she was about 8 or 9 months old. My angel Cody taught her how to be a good golden, doing the golden roll and playing bitey face. Cody has likely already greeted her at the Bridge and shared his treats. Her owners and I, on the other hand, are just so very sad....


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Finn's Fan said:


> Janis, this is so appropriate, as I just kissed my friend Katie goodbye an hour ago. She was a 13-year-old golden who I rescued for my neighbors when she was about 8 or 9 months old. My angel Cody taught her how to be a good golden, doing the golden roll and playing bitey face. Cody has likely already greeted her at the Bridge and shared his treats. Her owners and I, on the other hand, are just so very sad....


I'm so sorry. I'm sure Cody was waithing at heaven's gate.


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

Janis, thank you for posting this. We lost our Sweet Katie @ 1 yr ago.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Beautiful poem.

Molly, I am so sorry about Katie. It is so hard.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Janis this is beautiful!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Janis*

Janis:

Thanks so much-this is just beautiful


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

A lovely Poem. I'm sure all of us who have lost a loved one can find some comfort in it's message.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

I used it on Jaiden's memorial page, It just seemed so fitting ...thank you again


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That is a beautiful poem. And so appropriate. 

I am so sorry about Katie. I know that Beau and the rest of the pups met her at the bridge.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Finn's Fan said:


> Janis, this is so appropriate, as I just kissed my friend Katie goodbye an hour ago. She was a 13-year-old golden who I rescued for my neighbors when she was about 8 or 9 months old. My angel Cody taught her how to be a good golden, doing the golden roll and playing bitey face. Cody has likely already greeted her at the Bridge and shared his treats. Her owners and I, on the other hand, are just so very sad....


I am so very sorry for your loss


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

arcane said:


> I used it on Jaiden's memorial page, It just seemed so fitting ...thank you again


Heather,

I am so happy these simple words words will be on Jaiden's memorial page. You are more than welcome. They fit is so many situations. They gave me so much comfort when I lost Spencer. I am so glad that you also found solace in those few simple lines.

I cannot begin to tell you how sorry I am for the loss of that precious child.

Many healing hugs headed your way.


----------

